

Dubai in 45 gigapixels - locopati
http://gigapan.org/gigapans/48492/

======
locopati
Posted because it's an interesting picture technically, because it's bizarre
(to me) to see a city like this in a desert (yes, Vegas is bizarre too),
because zooming in, it's almost impossible to see people (contrast with any
major NA/European/Chinese city).

~~~
GFischer
Stories about Dubai and Detroit are fascinating to me, because they are a kind
of "fall of civilization" bizarre..

~~~
mortenjorck
These two metropolises make an interesting point of comparison.

Detroit built up in response to a titanic industry it thought would never go
away, and had no plan in place for when it did. Dubai built up in anticipation
of becoming an international hub for business, but had no plan in place for
when it failed to happen.

------
olegk
Zoom all the way in. The quality is so bad, you can downsample it by the
factor of 2 (or maybe even 4) without any detail loss, (which reduces the
number of pixels by the factor of 4, or 16 respectively). So it's really a
3-10 gigapixel panorama.

Also notice ugly vertical stripes in the sky area. I'm not sure what caused
that.

------
BoppreH
I think that's the biggest image of this kind I've ever seen.

The details are astonishing (I could see the plate number of a bus that was
not even visible at first), but I found the visualization software subpar.
Zooming in or out would just black the picture sometimes while loading the new
tiles and the scroll wheel would zoom in the center of the screen instead of
the mouse position.

~~~
wlievens
The Paris one was done a lot better, imho.

------
wallflower
Reminds me of a Star Wars (non-classic, CGI) set. My favorite Dubai photo
'Foggy Dubai'.

Real-life castles in the clouds.

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/playing-with-
light/2399114248/i...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/playing-with-
light/2399114248/in/set-72157604784184171/)

------
ramidarigaz
I'd never realized how enormous the Burj Dubai is.

~~~
smaher
I was recently in Dubai and they had pictures of it superimposed in cities
around the world. Check out how massive it would be if it were in San
Francisco: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/steven_maher/4444617588/>

~~~
ramidarigaz
That's amazing.

------
GR8K
A supercar parked up there!
<http://gigapan.org/gigapans/48492/snapshots/137629/>

------
blhack
There doesn't seem to be any people in this city...is this a side effect of a
very, _very_ long exposure or something?

------
jamesshamenski
some of the immediate buildings to the right (whitish) have a strange bloated
imperfection. kinda ruins the picture.

Zooming back is great as you really see that new skyscraper. Zooming in is
pretty good too.

